# 2-stage Process??



## lovefood (Oct 2, 2005)

O.K. you health people have you heard of the 2-stage Process?? 
Sally Fallon's cookbook "Nourishing Traditions" talks about it and also The maker's Diet book. I am new to this, was wondering if anyone has started cooking that way????????????? Go to http://www.urbanhomemaker.com/customer/product.php?productid=17057 for more info


----------



## Alix (Oct 2, 2005)

Moved to Health and Nutrition.


----------

